# denon avr 4311 update issue



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about the avr 4311 updating issue?
Mine is a new one and while I was updating the power went off ( common in our parts).After that the display shows that the avr is trying to update but fails.The display shows "Ether SBL" update and 9min as the time required but nothing happens and then the message says update failed and it tries again and again.
Can anyone help?:gulp:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Try this:

-Turn off the master power.
-Open the front panel.
-Hold down the up and down arrow buttons.
-Turn on the master power.
-When the front panel display begins to flash, release the up and down arrow buttons.

Then retry the firmware update.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, thanks Mechman for your reply.I did exactly as you advised and the system restarted( processor reset I think).I tried to update but it failed at the same spot ie 7min was remaining in the update with the same message
Ether SBL 9min which goes to 8 and 7 and finally after a few tries, the display posted update fail.:gulp:
Any other way? It's 1a.m here in India!But I am fighting hard to get the Denon going nicely updated onder:


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, is there any one with ideas as to what I could do for the Denon update problem that I encountering?


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

venkataraman manu said:


> Hi, is there any one with ideas as to what I could do for the Denon update problem that I encountering?


Greetings folks! 
That was my last query. Now I have another. This time it's about my new Marantz SR 6007 which I got 5 days ago, brand new. Functions very well except it gets hot. Mine is a HT that is air conditioned with acoustic treatment all round. I watch movies and after about an hour and half of viewing the av receiver gets to standby with the light glowing at 2 seconds interval. The manual says heating and recommends proper placement. The placement is perfect with the receiver on top of the console. This is my 5th receiver! The first one to heats up in my a/c HT!
Any suggestions? 
Thanks in advance

My gear:-
Marantz SR 6007
SVS M series 7.2 with Sunfire Signature and Deftech Super cube 2 subs
Pio LX 55 blu ray player
Onkyo DVD player
Xtreamer prodigy
Epson EH TW6100 3D projector


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I have not heard of this, nor can i find specifics on the web. It may be good to re-start the thread with the Title showing your issue with the Onkyo instead of the Denon redo.

I see the SVS speakers are not too efficient, does this happen at all settings or when driving all 7 speakers ?


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Savjac said:


> I have not heard of this, nor can i find specifics on the web. It may be good to re-start the thread with the Title showing your issue with the Onkyo instead of the Denon redo. I see the SVS speakers are not too efficient, does this happen at all settings or when driving all 7 speakers ?


We'll you haven't read it right I am afraid. It is Marantz SR6007 that is problematic. The receiver gets to standby mode while I watch a movie even after an hour, in the middle. There is no other malfunction. The audio is excellent. And it is not even a week old. 
Manu


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

venkataraman manu said:


> We'll you haven't read it right I am afraid. It is Marantz SR6007 that is problematic. The receiver gets to standby mode while I watch a movie even after an hour, in the middle. There is no other malfunction. The audio is excellent. And it is not even a week old.
> Manu


Where is your SR6007 located/mounted/placed? Inside an unventilated cabinet or open to the ambient environment/room temperature? Please share pics of the SR6007 location/placement.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Ha, you are right, I did not read it wrong but I did type it wrong, for some reason I had Onkyo in mind as they do get warm reportedly, but I did the search on Marantz. 
I do not have much experience with Marantz but I do with Denon and they seem to be close siblings. None the less, have you listened to music, 2 channel or 5-7 channel at less than home theater volume ?
I only ask because, while the AVR "SHOULD" work fine with what you are doing, I suppose it is possible that drawing that much current could make it get warm, warmer and on to the point wherein it shuts down. 

Or...the unit could have a problem, I dont know. The fact that it runs for awhile before it shuts down is leading me to think it may have load issues that force it into retirement every so many minutes. I am hoping someone with more knowledge than me, which is almost everyone, will chime in.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

OKLAGMCRUISER said:


> Where is your SR6007 located/mounted/placed? Inside an unventilated cabinet or open to the ambient environment/room temperature? Please share pics of the SR6007 location/placement.


He mentioned it was placed atop the console with plenty of ventilation.


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

Savjac said:


> He mentioned it was placed atop the console with plenty of ventilation.


aha...got ya...I must have skipped over that part the first read...lol. I'm wondering if the OP's speakers may be too low of an impedance and is causing the shut down then.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

That is what I was alluding to as well, although that is the great unknown. I wonder if listening quieter, using less power so to speak would make a difference or does it even matter ??


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

OKLAGMCRUISER said:


> aha...got ya...I must have skipped over that part the first read...lol. I'm wondering if the OP's speakers may be too low of an impedance and is causing the shut down then.


Well, my SVS M 01 series are all 8ohms impedance. I was listening in at movie volume like 70 (0-98 scale) I should have started a separate thread on this although Denon and Marantz are from the same stable. Perhaps then more Shaksters would know of this. I have reset the microprocessor for what it is worth. Also put a cooling fan nearby. Just some common sense solutions that came to my head. 
Thanks


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

venkataraman manu said:


> Well, my SVS M 01 series are all 8ohms impedance. I was listening in at movie volume like 70 (0-98 scale) I should have started a separate thread on this although Denon and Marantz are from the same stable. Perhaps then more Shaksters would know of this. I have reset the microprocessor for what it is worth. Also put a cooling fan nearby. Just some common sense solutions that came to my head. Thanks



Speakers rarely are just 8ohms, they can vary wildly. Some go as low as 1 or 2 ohms depending on frequency. Also those speakers are not overly efficient so it will take more power to drive them. 

So I am not sure how loud 70 is really in your situation do you have a decibel meter ?


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Savjac said:


> Speakers rarely are just 8ohms, they can vary wildly. Some go as low as 1 or 2 ohms depending on frequency. Also those speakers are not overly efficient so it will take more power to drive them. So I am not sure how loud 70 is really in your situation do you have a decibel meter ?


I have a db meter in my iPhone. At 70 vol it is 85-90 db. I only see movies at this audio level. And SVS. Speaker gives 8ohms in the accompanying papers/cd with the speaker


----------

